# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो क्या करें, क्या न करें

## Krishna

वजन कम करने के लिए कुछ लोग डायटिंग करते हैं तो कुछ लोग एक्सरसाइज में पसीना बहाते हैं इसके बाद भी आप अपने वजन घटाने के लक्ष्य तक नहीं पहुंच पाते हैं। इसकी सबसे बड़ी वजह यह है कि आप नहीं जानते कि वजन घटाने के लिए क्या करना चाहिए और क्या नहीं।

अनियमित खान-पान और दोषपू्र्ण जीवनशैली के कारण हर कोई इस समस्या से जूझ रहा है। कई बार लोग वजन घटाने को लेकर अपने-अपने नियम बना लेते हैं जिसकी वजह से उन्हें उचित परिणाम नहीं मिल पाता है। आपकी जरूरतों के बारे में समझते हुए हम आपके लिए लेकर आए हैं कुछ खास टिप्स जिनसे वजन कम करना आसान हो सकता है साथ ही यह भी बताएंगे कि वजन कम करने के लिए क्या नहीं करना चाहिए।
*वजन घटाने के लिए क्या करें*

----------


## Krishna

*नाशता है जरूरी*दिन की शुरुआत सेहतमंद नाशते से करें। बहुत से लोग सोचते हैं कि नाश्ता नहीं करना कैलोरी कम करने का अच्छा तरीका है, लेकिन वे आमतौर पर दिन भर में अधिक खाते हैं। नाश्ता करने वाले लोगों की बीएमआई नाश्ता न करने वालों की तुलना में कम होती है और वे अपने कार्य को अच्छे से कर पाते हैं। अपने दिन की त्*वरित और बेहतरीन शुरुआत के लिये एक कार्नफ्लैक्स, दूध, दलिया, ब्राउन ब्रेड, अंडे व फलों का सेवन कर सकते हैं।
*खाने को ठीक से चबाएं*अक्सर लोग जल्दी में भोजन को ठीक से चबाए बिना ही निगल जाते हैं जो कि वजन बढ़ने की मुख्य वज है। कोशिश करें कि अपने भोजन को आराम से और चबा-चबा के खाएं। इससे खाने को पचने में आसानी होती है और आपका पेट भी भर रहता है जिससे वजन कम करने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*जंक फूड से दूरी बेहतर*जंक फूड को कभी भी खाने का विकल्प ना बनाएं। यह आपकी सेहत के लिए नुकसानदेह होने के साथ शरीर पर चर्बी जमा करता है। कुछ लोगों को मीठा बहुत पसंद होता है। लेकिन फिर वजन कम करना थोड़ा मुश्किल हो सकता है। इसलिए शुगर , जंक फूड , फास्ट फूड , मिठाइयों का सेवन बंद कर दें। कैंडी , जेली , शहद , मिठाई और सॉफ्ट ड्रिंक्स से दूर रहें। इसी तरह बिस्कुट , केक , पेस्ट्री में काफी फैट और रिफाइंड कार्बोहाइड्रेट होता है , जो मोटापा बढ़ाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*एक्सरसाइज को न करें नजरअंदाज*खान-पान में सावधानी बरतने के साथ व्यायाम भी जरूरी है। अगर जिम जाकर पसीना नहीं बहाना चाहते हैं तो स्वीमिंग, स्कीपिंग, जॉगिंग, मार्निंग वॉक और योगा की मदद ले सकते हैं। इससे शरीर की गतिविधि तो बढ़ेगी और आप रहेगें फिट।
*पानी पिएं*दिन में 2-3 लीटर पानी व तरल पदार्थ लें। पानी न सिर्फ फैट कम करता है , बल्कि शरीर से जहरीले तत्वों को भी निकालता है। यह भूख कम करता है और कब्ज रोकता है। खाने के 15 मिनट बाद घूंट - घूंट कर गर्म पानी पीना चाहिए। जब भी पानी पिएं , ठंडे या सादे की बजाय गुनगुने पानी को तरजीह दें।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन घटाने के लिए क्या ना करें*
*खाने में ज्यादा अंतर ना रखें*खाने में ज्यादा अंतराल ना रखें। इससे आप भूख लगने के कारण ज्यादा खाना खा लते हैं। इसके अलावा यह शरीर के लिए भी हानिकारक है। ऐसा करने से पाचन क्रिया कमजोर होती है और ब्लड शुगर का लेवल गिर जाता है। इससे आपका वजन कम होगा लेकिन यह शरीर के लिए सही नहीं है।
*अनियमित दिनचर्या*काम करने का अनियमित समय, खाने का नियत समय नहीं होना, दिन के क्रियाकलापों के लिए उचित समय सीमा का नहीं होना आदि सभी शरीर की गति विधियों को प्रभावित करते हैं। इनमे से पाचन और रस प्रक्रिया क्रिया मुख्य है जिससे भोजन पचता है और कैलोरीज बर्न होती हैं।
*एक बार में ज्यादा ना खाएं *

----------


## Krishna

*एक बार में ज्यादा ना खाएं * यदि आप सोचते हैं कि ज्यादा अन्तराल से खाना खाने से वजन कम होता है तो यह गलत है। ज्यादा अन्तराल से खाना खाने से वजन कम करने में ज्यादा परेशानी होती है। इसलिए दो बार के खाने या स्नैक्स में कुछ घंटों से ज्यादा का अन्तराल नहीं रखें।
*जरूरी तत्वों की कमी*गलत तरीके से वजन कम करने के दौरान अक्सर लोग बहुत अधिक डाइटिंग करते हैं जिससे शरीर में विटामिन्स, मिनिरल्स, प्रोटीन जैसे जरूरी तत्वों की कमी हो सकती है। प्रोटीन की कमी से शरीर की प्रतिरोधी क्षमता घट जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*खाने के बाद मीठा*ज्यादातर लोग घर के बाद मीठा खाना पसंद करते हैं। भारी कार्बोहाइड्रेट या फैट के बाद शुगर नहीं खाना चाहिए। साथ ही मिठाई में मौजूद कैलोरी सेहत के लिए नुकसानदेह है। खाने के बाद मीठे का मन है तो गुड़ ले लें , लेकिन कम। गुड़ में मौजूद आयरन सेहत के लिए अच्छा है।

----------


## Krishna

इन उपायों की मदद से आपको वजन कम करने में आसानी होगी लेकिन इसके लिए आपको इन उपायों को नियमित रुप से अपनी दिनचर्या में शामिल करना होगा।

----------

